
Far from Boring: Meet the Most Interesting Tunnel Boring Machines - ant6n
http://www.cat-bus.com/2018/01/far-from-boringmeet-the-most-interesting-tunnel-boring-machines/
======
ecpottinger
He talks that stations for subways are the more expensive part. But what Musk
wants to do there are no station per say, just the tunnel.

So if he wants to do costs, he should model it on highway tunnels not subways.

